# Stay At Disneyland???



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

We've been interested for some time to take our girls to Disneyland. Now that we are Outbackers, what better way to go but in style. We thought we'd tell our girls we were heading south for a camping trip and drive past Mickey's house to see what their reaction will be.









We've found a spot from the internet in Anaheim that appears to take care of our needs (shuttle service to sites, pool & laundry facilities, RV necessities, etc.). Has anyone stayed at the Anaheim Resort RV Park? and do you have photos? We've checked out the website, and want to know from others if its a good spot. If not, maybe an alternate site close to Disneyland.

We are also looking for any tips on sites to stay at along our way from the BC border, thru Washington and Oregon states, as well as northern California. We are travelling with our two young daughters and are looking for sites that are definitely kid friendly.

Thanks for the input. sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I love to camp, but I really haven't seen any RV parks around Disneyland that are not just packed in like sardines. For the money on one of those you can price line a 4 star hotel, park the truck/camper for a couple of days and stay in a nice hotel.

When we lived in Stockton we went to Disneyland a lot, and Priceline was great. The hotels in the area are the Hilton, Marriott, West Coast Anaheim and a bit down the road is the Crown Plaza and a few other very nice hotels we generally pay $40-60 a night on Priceline.

Coming down I-5 you have some great parks along I-5. You can probably get through much of WA, but just south of Portland off the Freeway you have Champoeg State Heritage Area, a bit further south just East of Salem you have Silver Falls State Park - I think Silver Falls State Park is the better of the two. Further south near Roseburg you have Valley of the Rogue State Park which is just off I-5 but its a great campground on the Rogue River.

From there you can make to the Sacramento area. I don't know how much you want to drive in a day and if you want to hit the Coast Hwy 101 or stay on I5. Having lived up and down I5 Ive gone some ideas, and I know the Outbackers will have even more.

I'd say just about any of the Oregon State parks are clean and good places to stay. Their website is www.oregonstateparks.org


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All of the RV Parks around Disney Land are very snug. Dont plan on putting your awning out.

We stayed at one and I am sorry I forgot the name of the place but we looked at several while we were there.

All of the ones around the park have shuttle service but it is more of a shared bus service with other hotels.

If you plan on more then just Disney Land and can find a RV Park for under $45. I would say bring your Outback, have fun at Disney and then really enjoy your real camping where you can spread out and enjoy nature.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

From I saw down there last year, Andy seems to have the best idea. Forget about any camping experience near Disneyland and just accept that it is what it is.

We didn't have our outback yet, so we stayed at the Marriot and walked across the street to Disneyland.

Depending upon how how much money you want to spend on the whole trip, you might consider a stop at Marine World in Vallejo, CA. Marine World admission costs about as much as Disneyland but the focus is a different. It's like a big zoo with shows. You can feed the girraffes by hand yourselves and stuff like that. There is a lot for little ones and they would probably sleep the rest of the way to Disneyland after that! Or maybe see how Disneyland goes and then decide about Marine world on the way back.

I hear Knotts Berry Farm has become a gangster-ville in recent years, so I would avoid it.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

As for the places you might stay enroute, are you thinking of pulling in to sleep and then rolling out the next morning right away? Or are you thinking of taking a day or two if you find a nice place?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you are coming down the coast you got to stop at Big Sur state park. Guessing around 8 hours from Anahiem but it is a really nice place and some great sites to visit. Kirk


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

z-family said:


> jdmart...
> If this is your kids first time to disney and a newbie with the outback I think it might be worth the extra $$$ and try out Fort wilderness...Disneys' campground. [snapback]61209[/snapback]​


Right...the only problem with Fort Wilderness is it is a little far from Disneyland...like 2,500 miles.

Randy


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I can recommend Lake Guajome, a small San Diego county park around 60 mi. south near Oceanside. Lots of space, no riffraff, located in the middle of a suburban wilderness park. Translation: 2 mi. to Walmart, but still woodsey.

Kevin P.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

We have gone a couple times in the last few years and always stay at the Orangeland RV Park. http://www.orangeland.com (5 to 10 minutes from Disney. Driving back and forth never bothered us.) It's a little snug but not really too bad. You can get your awning down and still have room between you and the trailer next to you. VERY nice people there and they seem to go out of their way to accommodate you. Very clean and has a nice heated pool.

-Steve


----------



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you all for the info.

Sounds like maybe a trip through Washington, Oregon and northern California in our OB might be the ticket. With an extra night at each stop to break up the drive and maybe make things easier for our girls travelling. A stay in a Disney area hotel would probably complete our first trip to Mickey-town, as being packed in like sardines would likely cheapen our experience.

So now onto the next question... does anyone have any tips on where we could or should park our OB while we're hotelling it???


----------



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

CJ999 said:


> As for the places you might stay enroute, are you thinking of pulling in to sleep and then rolling out the next morning right away? Or are you thinking of taking a day or two if you find a nice place?
> [snapback]61106[/snapback]​


We thought that we'd leave Surrey fairly earlier in the morning, hoping to stop as far south in Washington for the night plus a day, then rolling out on the second morning. And the same for Oregon and northern California depending how long it would take to get to Anaheim. Of course we wouldn't want to be pulling into Anaheim late, as we'd like to get a early start at Disneyland.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Check with the hotel, many can accommodate RV's, I've seen them around the West Coast and others. If you are staying at some of the smaller ones along the main drag it might be tough to get them in their small parking lots. A call to them should clear that up though.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

jdmart...let us know where you end up stopping along the way as we want to go down for the Nascar race at Infineon next year and I may get DH to go down to Disneyland too.

cj999...have you been to Marine World recently? Six Flags took it over and put in a huge amusement park. Last I heard they were phasing out the animal part of the park. Too bad, it was a great place before Six Flags.

H.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> looking for any tips


So that's how y'all pay for Disney!









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jdmart,

As far as a place to put your Outback for a couple of days, you might give the local Outback dealer a call. They may be able to recommend something, or even let you use their lot. You never know...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

This is turning into a nice little thread for me since my wife was just talking about going to Disneyland with the OB.

As for Marine World, we went last spring. It's definitely more amusement park than it was in the old days, but there are still more than enough animal things to wear out little kids in a day!


----------



## TripletFam (Aug 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> jdmart,
> 
> As far as a place to put your Outback for a couple of days, you might give the local Outback dealer a call. They may be able to recommend something, or even let you use their lot. You never know...
> 
> ...


The Outback dealer nearest to Disneyland is the Mike Thompson www.mikethompson.com dealership in Santa Fe Springs. About 15 minutes from the park.

Dave


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Come on over to Disney World next summer and you can stop in for the southeastern rally down in Florida as well! Like Z said, it might be 2500 miles, but Fort Wilderness is very nice as well over here on the east coast side.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

camp down by the beach. Huntington Beach is probably 25-35 minutes away, via surface streets. HB to Disneyland is a pretty easy drive.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

We went to Marine World on October 30th for their Fright Night. They still have all the same attractions as far as the animals as they did before (unless you go back say 30+ years when it was at their old location). What they did was add on to the park. Most of the roller costers they added are in the new section. If you are ever in the area around Holloween, I'd recommend going. They have a fantastic haunted house and most people come in costume. I don't recommend the haunted house for kids under 12 or 13. Its a little scary for most kids.

Toolman


----------

